# Dollar General Innovations in Management)



## Arkansas (Sep 22, 2014)

So has anyone done any work for these fine folks. Contract states 45 days on payment and we are 90 days out I'm guessing they do not pay anyone in a timely manner or at all. Seems like a game to me I have mailed, e-mailed, and faxed work orders, invoices, insurance, contracts, etc. at least a dozen times. If and when you get to speak to someone they will need you to send the above items again. 
They contacted me and begged me to plow a DG in a small town were I plow all the city streets and the school districts property.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*Same thing*

They did the same thing to me, but with mowing many years, at the time it was Level One Maintenance


----------



## Arkansas (Sep 22, 2014)

FISHERBOY;1996772 said:


> They did the same thing to me, but with mowing many years, at the time it was Level One Maintenance


Well if they fail to pay me it's going to be tough for the Dollar General employees getting to work next winter as they will find dump truck loads of snow blocking the driveways all winter.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Arkansas;1996773 said:


> Well if they fail to pay me it's going to be tough for the Dollar General employees getting to work next winter as they will find dump truck loads of snow blocking the driveways all winter.


In Arkansas is there enough snow for Dump Truck loads????.......


----------



## Arkansas (Sep 22, 2014)

Defcon 5;1996794 said:


> In Arkansas is there enough snow for Dump Truck loads????.......


Sometimes it snow's three times a winter other times 30. I'm the only guy with a plow in the area and have way more business than I can handle. If I have to take my dump truck North to find snow for their driveway that's what I will do.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Arkansas;1996802 said:


> Sometimes it snow's three times a winter other times 30. I'm the only guy with a plow in the area and have way more business than I can handle. If I have to take my dump truck North to find snow for their driveway that's what I will do.


You have to think bigger. Block the entrances and exits to the store and sit back and watch the show :laughing:


----------



## Arkansas (Sep 22, 2014)

Bossman 92;1996807 said:


> You have to think bigger. Block the entrances and exits to the store and sit back and watch the show :laughing:


 I always think big. I'm contracted to do all city streets, schools, and most businesses in the little town were this Dollar General is. IMA just hired a good friend of mine in the septic pumping business to pump this location I sure hope they pay him. 8500 gallons of Turds will be hard to get of the parking lot.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Arkansas;1996773 said:


> Well if they fail to pay me it's going to be tough for the Dollar General employees getting to work next winter as they will find dump truck loads of snow blocking the driveways all winter.


time to load up the salt spreader with roofing nails


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Start the ball rolling, file in court, put a lien on the property. If your as connected as you say in the city it shouldn't be that hard to do.


----------



## deerecraig (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm experiencing the same deal. Company is a joke.


----------



## Arkansas (Sep 22, 2014)

From everything that I have read and from dealing with them they are pros at not paying anyone. They had me sign a large contract When I started that puts the ball in their court if I decide to sue them. Any litigation must take place in Portland, TN.


----------



## Green Image (Nov 12, 2008)

they are doing the same thing here. The local Dollar General we took on this past season has paid through December work orders with January and February still to collect. I have been trying daily to get through to Innovations,but all I get is voicemail for every contact that I have there. I can't get an email to even go through to them. Tomorrow we will be taking it to the store manager to resolve.


----------



## deerecraig (Nov 6, 2013)

There is hope I guess I was paid in full for January and February on Monday. Wait and see how March pans out...


----------



## timber01 (Sep 21, 2008)

Had the same issue with our local DG, after repeated calls and no payment. Had my lawyer call and send them a certified letter. Got payment, with his fee following week. I did most communication via email with them, so I had documentation. This company is a joke and won't refer them to any other snow contractors. I requested to be removed from their contractor list.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

All of you should post your stories on DG's social media sites.

https://twitter.com/DollarGeneral

https://www.facebook.com/dollargeneral

Post it now and post it often.


----------



## burtle (Dec 23, 2014)

I know a guy going through the same thing you are. With plowing and mowing. He quit mowing the grass and its probably about 1.5 feet tall. Not sure what their problem is but they better get it figured out


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

I have bid paper work for one account sitting in front of me now.. i think i want to pass this on to someone i don't like lol


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

They called us at the beginning of last fall for 2 dollar generals one that is about 2 miles from my house and the one in the town over about three miles from me. We said yeah sure they are nice easy lots to do (the two we did anyway) and were on our way to other big contracts we have. Well it only snowed twice here over 3" last Winter and we billed them a day or two after the two storms(this was at then end of February). I was really surprised I actually got paid (just last week) and i sent them an email today saying we are not doing it this year.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

burtle;2002954 said:


> I know a guy going through the same thing you are. With plowing and mowing. He quit mowing the grass and its probably about 1.5 feet tall. Not sure what their problem is but they better get it figured out


I passed a store yesterday and the grass is almost 2 ft tall too


----------



## cdsport (Oct 8, 2015)

hello,
what size lots were they you were plowing and how much were you charging for plow and salt? here is one here they want me to bid on...


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

Our Dollar General didn't keep their lot clear last year, employees were complaining and they had several people that fell, some we hauled by ambulance. We had a quick response...just a Pizza Hut away :laughing:


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Mike_;2035802 said:


> Our Dollar General didn't keep their lot clear last year, employees were complaining and they had several people that fell, some we hauled by ambulance. We had a quick response...just a Pizza Hut away :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 146063


What are they thinking?

If they have 4 or 5 slip and falls and even if they settle out of court it's going to cost them at least around 5 grand each maybe a whole lot more.

Cheaper to pay a company to come in and plow and salt and reduce the slip and falls.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

The employees used all the ice melt they had on hand during that week but it wasn't enough. Management must have been keeping an eye on the Florida forecast.


----------

